# walking for a cure benifit bass tournament



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

saturday may 22 6 am - 2pm $30 entry fee $25 of the $30 will be paid back to the fishermen and $5 a boat will be donated to walking for a cure. 5 fish limmit and no dead fish will be weighed. the tournament director holds the right to refuse entrys. contestants can use any ramp they want to put in but all will leave and check in at dutch harber. normal tournament rules will apply. any questions call mike slates at 330-298-3495 there will also be another one sat may 29th at dutch harber same hrs and entry fee. big bass at $5 a boat is included in the entry fee.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

cant beat those opens i will be there for sure. bummed i missed one on the 15th but had to change out motors and didnt have cash for tourney. what were the winning weights and how were the steaks?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

lunker4141 said:


> cant beat those opens i will be there for sure. bummed i missed one on the 15th but had to change out motors and didnt have cash for tourney. what were the winning weights and how were the steaks?


same guys took 1st. just over 9 big bass about 3 lbs and odd fish 6 lb eye that all i know


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

the 15th wasnt a open it was a invitational tournament.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

How many places does this pay?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

NoWake said:


> How many places does this pay?


it will pay 3 places and big bass on 10 or more boats. $10 per boat 1st place $6 per boat 2nd place $4 per boat 3rd place $5 per boat to big bass and $5 per boat will be donated to walking for a cure. under 10 boats it will be $20 per boat to the winner and $5 per boat to big bass.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

thought winning bag would be around 12. i knew it was invitational, i fished it last year but had cash issues that kept me home this year.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

dont forget there will be one this weekend


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

mikeshookset said:


> dont forget there will be one this weekend


hey mike can we start at 730 it worked out good last wk end i like eating breakfast b4 i catch more fish.


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Whats it been taking to win at berlin?Thinking of coming out once thursday nighters start.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

flwboy2010 said:


> hey mike can we start at 730 it worked out good last wk end i like eating breakfast b4 i catch more fish.


lol you started at 730 every one else started at 6 am like they was supposed to lol just eat a bowl of wheaties and be there before 6.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

cjbass said:


> Whats it been taking to win at berlin?Thinking of coming out once thursday nighters start.


its been taking in the 10lb range with alot of limmits being turned in.
big bass has been in the 3lb range
thurday nites started acouple weeks ago
blast off is at 530
we have been having around 20 boats


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

again the blast off time for this open is at 6 am at dutch harbor 
DO NOT CALL MY HOUSE AFTER FRIDAY NITE AFTER 11PM !! I WILL BE GONE BY 4AM !!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

im looking for partner with boat to fish this open tomorrow. i fished it last week but my partner is obligated to fish with friend that owns 50% of boat with him so im odd man out. any takers email me at [email protected] or call me at 330-554-4061. my name is donnie.


----------

